# In channel vent shades and window tint



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

I installed mine after the tint but since they tint the windows from the inside i dont see why they should have an issue. They dont remove any trim most of the time and pretty sure they didnt on my cruze as i watched them most the process. You should be fine


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

when I got my windows tinted, they put the tint on the outside of the window to measure and cut, so I imagine depending on the tinters way of doing things the visors may cause some hassle


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

A lot of shops use pre cut custom designs now. They already have the dimensions for a car programmed in so no need to measure. I know some shops still hand measure but most ive looked at in the states use these pre fab cuts. It should be as simple as just calling them to confirm or if they have a website then visit thier website. If it states they use a precut custom fit then you should be fine as no hand measuring is needed


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I'd say play it safe and wait to put them in and get your windows tinted and then give it a few days.


----------



## dfwtxpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> I'd say play it safe and wait to put them in and get your windows tinted and then give it a few days.


Ditto. Having done tint before, the window shades can make it difficult if they need to trim at all. As mentioned previously, most tint shops use a machine cutter now, but sometimes a little trimming may be required. Also, spend the money to get the best tint. I got the ceramic coated and BOY, am I glad I did. It costs a lot more than regular, but in the long run, it's more than worth it. Also, be careful, as some shops will sell you on the ceramic, but install the cheaper stuff. The ceramic will greatly reduce the heat that comes in the windows that are tinted and keep your car much cooler. When you go to get it tinted, ask to watch as to make sure you get the better tint if that's what you get.


----------



## Rauen (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys, I think I'm going to wait and install them afterward. Just sucks cause I'm doing all my appearance mods Thursday and won't he able to photo shoot the cruze till the shades get in there! Body shop says my car is due back to me on Monday to here's prayin


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

When installing the vent shades be careful and don't fight them or they will win (break). I learned the hard way twice lol.


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

yeah the in channel on this install a bit differently from most ive seen. i cracked mine slightly on the first try because i was impatient and didnt read the instructions. watch how the back edge installs on the outer lip instead of inside the channel like the rest of the piece


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

I found I didn't have to force them much, took a couple trys to figure the tab going into the pillar, and I had a second set of hands which made it even easier.


----------



## Rauen (Apr 27, 2013)

prince_bigd said:


> yeah the in channel on this install a bit differently from most ive seen. i cracked mine slightly on the first try because i was impatient and didnt read the instructions. watch how the back edge installs on the outer lip instead of inside the channel like the rest of the piece


Good info to have as I was wondering about thy little tab. Thanks!


----------



## Rauen (Apr 27, 2013)

trevor_geiger said:


> When installing the vent shades be careful and don't fight them or they will win (break). I learned the hard way twice lol.


I shall install with care. How did those headlights work for you? Do you notice your drl looking less yellow?


----------

